# Metro-park urban deer hunt......



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

I won a lotto at the dayton area Metro park deer hunt.....anybody ever done one of these is it worth it ???


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Congrats...
Let us know how it goes/went...


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks.....we'll do....I shoot my qualifier Sat.,......have to put 4 out of 5 arrows in a 10" ring at 20 yds. Not bad....just have not shot in a while.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW... Thats pretty liberal.. I won't shoot at a deer with my compound if I can't place 4 out of five inside a 3" cirlce..
GOOD LUCK & PRACTICE


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah I know.....easy anuff...on a good day I like to stay in a 3" group out to 30 yds. with an occasional flyer that drives me nuts......should be a slam dunk at 20 in a 10" .....we get to warm up first......just wish I had been shooting.....Its like riding a bike.....I'll shoot a few in the morn just to make sure we are still tune.....thats the scary part....qualifier's are from 9-5 so I have plenty of time.......no worry's mate.....lol !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa...
Sounds like your good to go man  
I created some directions that will allow you to "paper tune" your bow on your own and its really easy to do...
--->CLICK HERE <---


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Cool....thanks dude.....I need it....lol.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Not a prob man...
Have fun and SHOOT straight !!


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Just shot a couple of 5" groups not bad for not shooting all year and first round of the season......think I'll be ok Sat.,....as long as I relax !! Thanks....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'd keep shooting to at the least get your bow muscles loose untill the soreness goes away...  
I like to take one shot (just like hunting) each day at diff ranges each time to in a way simulate a one shot hunting situation...
My practice routine goes like this:
I hold for 20 secs on 1st shot 
25 2nd 
30 3rd at each yardage
3 shots at 15 yrds 
3 shots at 20 yrds
3 shots at 30 yrds
3 shots at 40 yrds
3 shots at 30 yrds
3 shots at 20 yrds
then I'm done  
What this does is strength'n my bow muscles and holding time... I feel I can pull my bow at any angle required from a tree stand and hold longer too


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Good routine......yeah I bowfish alot in summer...but shoot lower weight.....need to shoot a good round tommorow morn. before I head out to the range.....I shoot a routine alot like that....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

How do you get to hunht? Or I guess what are the guidelines?
From a tree stand? Pre-determined area? How big if so? Can you bait? Make mock scrapes?


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

200 acres....10 guys drew....treestand only....One guy I know that drew is the manager of Dicks sporting goods....he said the area is over run by deer...should be a easy urban tag to fill.....we get a set of keys to unlock the gate.....we also get aerial maps to show over populated spots.....they will give us a safety interview too.....I'll know even more tommorow......its a pilot program....first of its kind around here...its at shiloh woods conservation park is where I drew....there is a smaller park 90 acres for 5 guys to hunt as well.


----------

